# PAPAS website



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm going to get serious about the PAPAS website now.

We need to decide what content will be on the site.

Here's what I was thinking:

1. The index/homepage will contain information about the club. Dues, meeting times, topics etc...

2. A private forum (of course)

3. A page that contains contact information for interested parties

4. A page that contains pictures of the members' tanks.

Please add anything that you think of.

Sam


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

if we have a private forum, we should have a "pizza" thread before each meeting for everyone interested in pizza for the meetings.


I'm serious.


Really.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Before Tim beats me to it....

Sam you're so sexy when you get serious.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Seriously (and no sexy comments)

We should have the mission statement somewhere on the website.

We could post articles from meeting topics on the website.

Check out the DVAGA website, I like the layout alot. Although I think Jason Baliban is a professional web designer. Which reminds me, I know we had something going, but is it going to get done? If not maybe we can pay JB in plants to finish the website for us?


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> We should have the mission statement somewhere on the website.
> 
> We could post articles from meeting topics on the website.


Yes and yes.



hooha said:


> Check out the DVAGA website, I like the layout alot. Although I think Jason Baliban is a professional web designer. Which reminds me, I know we had something going, but is it going to get done? If not maybe we can pay JB in plants to finish the website for us?


I've recruited Doug and we're going to see what we come up with. I'll have a report at the next meeting.

Sam


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds cool. 

Can we have minutes posted from the meeting for the benefit for people who are late?

Ok, can we have minutes posted from the meeting for the benefit of me?


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Okay, so I did some work today and I got the forum up and running.

It's a little generic (colors and images), but that can easily be changed.

Visit it at http://www.homeofpapas.org/forum/

Register for the forum and post if you can. I want to make sure that everyone is able to do it.

Sam


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm first!

Now we need some other forum topics so we don't have to keep posting in the announcements section


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I registered! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> I'm first!
> 
> Now we need some other forum topics so we don't have to keep posting in the announcements section


Definitely!

What categories where you thinking?

I added some categories. Check them out here.

Suggestions?  I'm open to them.

Sam


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

*members only section*

We should have a member's only section where we can post our plant collection info and other stuff we don't want to be made public.

Bill


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I'd like to register but...I'm sorry, I just can't agree to those terms.

Tim


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I sent an add for the GPASI show booklet to Jean Grace. Should I contact her about putting the new PAPAS website address in the add? Or is it not ready?


Tim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

private section would be good if possible.....


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

madmax said:


> I sent an add for the GPASI show booklet to Jean Grace. Should I contact her about putting the new PAPAS website address in the add? Or is it not ready?


I'm going to go out on a limb and say give her our web address. If the site isn't 100% ready by the GPASI show then it will at least have some function and a link to our forums.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

BillW said:


> We should have a member's only section where we can post our plant collection info and other stuff we don't want to be made public.


Okay, I can do that.

Then there will basically be three types of users for the forums:

PAPAS members who have access to PAPAS only sub-forums
Non-PAPAS members who are registered users of the forum can post and access all non-PAPAS only sub-forums
Guests who can read, but can't post

Sam


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Okay the hidden/private forums are up and running. I tested them and they work just fine.

Now I need moderators. If Cavan would ever register for the forum then he would be one. I just need one more. Anyone volunteer?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

If you let Cavan know he'll have ultimate power he'd probably join then.  

If no one else wants the job I'll volunteer.....but I don't like responsibility.

On another note, is there a way to disable the "Post topic" button inside threads? I'm an idiot and keep clicking that button when I want to reply.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

As I was trying to hack into Doug's website I saw his proposal for the PAPAS web page....I like it alot! Nice job Doug and Sam.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> As I was trying to hack into Doug's website I saw his proposal for the PAPAS web page....I like it alot! Nice job Doug and Sam.


Okay, I just saw it too. That's really impressive! Good work Doug!


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree. Awesome work Doug!


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

madmax said:


> I agree. Awesome work Doug!


You didn't really see it. You just wanted to pretend that you saw it so that you could be as cool as me and Efren. Guess what? Didn't work.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Agreed

Efren = cooler than Sam = cooler than Tim

What happened to jury duty? Did the judge pull your finger?


----------



## DASchafer (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it is still a work in progress so any ideas could be helpfull. Here is the link to anyone else who didn't see it


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Doug, do you want me to send you pics of some members tanks? I've got pics of Bob's, Cavan's, and mine.


Later,

Tim


----------

